# any ROI ladies with POF issues wanna chat??



## nina40 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi every one....I'm 41 years young with diagnosed POF from a few years ago and I made my initial appointment for DE at Reprofit in the Czech Republic in Nov 2009. Is there aany one with similiar challenges ahead out there ?? I live in the republic but my consultant is in Derry as its closer for us....Really looking forward to hearing other peoples stories...


----------



## nina40 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you so much forposting a reply! Good to know I'm not the only one sitting in front of the xmas tree and roaring fire with half eaten boxes of sweets every where, typing on the pc!


----------

